# What do you think my gorgeous Hav is mixed with?



## hayesj23 (May 19, 2012)

I got her from a shelter a while back and never really thought about whether she was mixed or not. The other day someone pointed out that she looked mixed so i'm wondering what she might be mixed with. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

How big is she?


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Do you have more pictures from various angles?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

You can look into genetic testing to find out. I had one done on my little Havanese look-alike with Embark, which I felt was the most accurate company. It is all accomplished with a mail in cheek swab, and you recieve the results online. There is quite a lot of interesting detail in the report. Here they are showing not only what Bingo’s mix is, but also what breed is influencing each of his chromosomes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It’s popular these days to call anything in recue that has a long, non-curly coat and doesn’t have a pushed-in nose a “Havanese or Havanese cross”. With crosses it can be almost impossible to guess the breeds. (They’ve actually done a study on this, and accuracy of peo0e’s guesses is something like 30%!) so take any guesses with a grain of salt! 

As Ci said, you can do DNA testing, though I’ve heard of some wildly inaccurate results when purebred Havanese have been sent in for testing, simply because they don’t have enough Havanese DNA in their database. So that can be a roll of the dice too.

Your little girl is adorable, and “what” she is really doesn’t matter! Enjoy her for who she is! ...and you are welcome here whether she is a purebred Havanese or not... Ci posts regularly, and her Bingo is an “honorary Havanese”... no Havanese genetics, just looks similar! We love him (and her!) anyway! 😊


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I don’t know anything about conformation, but I have seen a ton of Havanese on Instagram that have a different look to them and I think sometimes the less traditional way they’re cut/groomed is exaggerated by the camera and certain filters. Some of the Havanese I see there seem really large to me, and I’ve wondered if they’re mixed, but they’re just as cute. Mine is very much middle of the road size, so it’s easy to get used to that proportion and then anything obviously bigger seems huge in comparison.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

I have had people tell me that Kati must be part Bichon because she is so curly but her hair actually doesn't curl it is crimpy. Your pup is lovely. 
If you want a guess just to have guesses I would say from the one picture that she either has some dachshund or Miniature Schnauzer in there. Guessing is a fun game in my profession, but we usually have our hands on their coat and structure so this is truly I guess. She could be full Havanese as well&#8230; They are not really the cookie-cutter breed that a Bichon or a Maltese is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Beagle? Cutie patootie!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*Crimpy!*



katscleancutdogs said:


> I have had people tell me that Kati must be part Bichon because she is so curly but her hair actually doesn't curl it is crimpy.


That is the perfect description! I've been trying to figure out how to describe Perry's coat - he's not curly and he's definitely not silky/ straight (except his tail) - and crimpy is the perfect description!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Melissa Brill said:


> That is the perfect description! I've been trying to figure out how to describe Perry's coat - he's not curly and he's definitely not silky/ straight (except his tail) - and crimpy is the perfect description!


I am sure the mention of curls was an invitation to hijack this thread and show Zoey's curls.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Marni said:


> I am sure the mention of curls was an invitation to hijack this thread and show Zoey's curls.


I didn't know Zoey was that curly!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I didn't know Zoey was that curly!


After her last radical clip grew in, yes. Poodle like. She could be corded, but then we couldn't enjoy the beach!


----------

